# [ALSA] Le retour de la Sound Blaster fantôme ..

## Dais

Et oui, j'ai troujours ce problème de sound blaster live non détectée au boot, mais dont les drivers se chargent correctement par la suite ..

en clair, j'ai du son mais pas forcément avec alsa .. (pour mplayer, j'irais jusqu'à dire "ingérable avec alsa" vu que je ne peux pas du tout changer le volume).

Voilà la config son de mon kernel (2.6.9-gentoo-r8, donc un gentoo-dev-sources)

```
#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

```

voici les extraits importants de dmesg (enfin je suppose):

```

.

.

.

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Disabling VIA memory write queue (PCI ID 0305, rev 03): [55] 89 & 1f -> 09

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.2[D] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.3[D] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

.

.

.

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

```

Ici, vous pouvez admirer un lcpci -v:

```

lspci -v

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc. A7V133/A7V133-C Mainboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 8

        Memory at e6000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: d6000000-d74fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d7700000-e5ffffff

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:04.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc. A7V133/A7V133-C Mainboard

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:04.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/686A/B PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        I/O ports at d800 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:04.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 16) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 3

        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:04.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 16) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 3

        I/O ports at d000 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:04.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc. A7V133/A7V133-C Mainboard

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

0000:00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs CT4832 SBLive! Value

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 3

        I/O ports at a400

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

0000:00:09.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs Gameport Joystick

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        I/O ports at a000 [disabled]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

0000:00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 08)

        Subsystem: Intel Corp. EtherExpress PRO/100+ Management Adapter

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 3

        Memory at d5800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        I/O ports at 9800 [size=64]

        Memory at d5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. 20265 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Promise Technology, Inc. Ultra100

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 9400

        I/O ports at 9000 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 8800 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 8400 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 8000 [size=64]

        Memory at d4800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [58] Power Management version 1

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti4200] (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Micro-star International Co Ltd: Unknown device 8702

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 11

        Memory at d6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=d77e0000]

        Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Memory at d7800000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Expansion ROM at 00020000 [disabled]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 2.0

```

J'sais pas trop quoi vous donner d'autres comme infos à part ça.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'ai la même carte et pas de PB

Pour ALSA tout dois être mit en modules sinon problèmes (mais pas de ce genre normalement).

----------

## kwenspc

t'as essayé alsaconf?

peut-être aussi que tu as un problème de  partage d'irq materiel. as tu essayés de la changerde slot PCI? (vérifis bien dans le manuel de la CM quels slots a une irq partagée ou non)

j'ai la même carte et franchement j'ai jamais eu de pépins avec  :Smile: 

----------

## Dais

pour alsa, tu veux dire alsa, oss, et tout ce que j'ai en dur ? Pas juste la carte son ?

Il me semble que j'avais essayé à la dernière tentative de régler ce problème, et ça ne changeait rien .. De toute manière, le dmesg montre bien que la carte son n'est pas trouvée dès ce moment là.

EDIT: j'ai pensé à l'irq, sauf que j'ai déjà tenté aussi de changer la carte de slot PCI et ça n'a rien fait  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

euh, tu n'as pas coché oss tout de même dans ton noyau? parce que dans ce cas là vire le de suite!

oss c'es fini depuis longtemps...   :Smile: 

tu mets tout ce qui concerne ta CS (dans le menu ALSA de ton kernel) en module.

----------

## Dais

Bah c'est le support OSS pour alsa que j'ai mis, et non pas le OSS qui est marqué deprecated effectivement

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pour ALSA tout en modules chez moi sinon PB (alsa-oss qui ne crée pas les devices, réglages du volume non conservé), bref que des problèmes.

----------

## Dais

Un de vous pourrait-il me montrer genre sa config kernel pour le son et son lsmod s'il vous plait ? Si ça marche pas en faisant comme vous, c'est qu'il y a un fantôme dans mon pc :p

----------

## kwenspc

```

snd_seq_midi            6688  0 

snd_emu10k1_synth       7168  0 

snd_emux_synth         35456  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         6272  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       7040  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_emu10k1            93064  2 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            20772  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         65028  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_util_mem            3584  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               7428  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_oss            32256  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6656  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51984  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6664  7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            48552  1 

snd_pcm                86788  3 snd_bt87x,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          8968  3 snd_bt87x,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_timer              22404  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          17408  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    47204  17 snd_bt87x,snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

```

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

la config

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

les lignes de la CS dans lspci

0000:02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

0000:02:09.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 0a)

Mais moi j'utilise le 2.6.9 "vanilla"

----------

## Dais

pour la config kernel, je l'ai refaite pour tout mettre en module, et la seule différence c'est

```
CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m 
```

que je n'ai pas, sûrement parce que tu as un vanilla..

Pour les modules non plus, pas de différence .. (c'est quoi ta dernière ligne, avec des modules séparés par des virgules ?)

Et puis c'est sûr qu'ainsi je n'aurai plus le problème du dmesg: alsa ne s'y lance plus ... mais j'ai souvent vu des gens poster leur dmesg avec alsa qui se lançait et qui détectait leur sound blaster live T__T

----------

## kwenspc

les modules listé avec des virgules sont les moduels utilisé par le module snd (17 en tout)

c'est parce que le formatage de la page a pas pu tout mettre en allignée à la ligne contenta snd  c tout

----------

## Dais

Donc j'ai bien un problème, j'ai strictement RIEN dans la colonne "used by" ..

```
 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            48008  -

snd_mixer_oss          17256  -

snd_seq_midi            6176  -

snd_seq_oss            31424  -

snd_emu10k1_synth       6632  -

snd_emux_synth         34728  -

snd_seq_virmidi         5448  -

snd_seq_midi_event      5992  -

snd_seq_midi_emul       6600  -

snd_seq                49968  -

snd_emu10k1            91400  -

snd_rawmidi            19844  -

snd_pcm                84164  -

snd_timer              20620  -

snd_seq_device          6160  -

snd_ac97_codec         68272  -

snd_page_alloc          7216  -

snd_util_mem            3112  -

snd_hwdep               6884  -

snd                    45988  -

e100                   30696  -

nvidia               3462300  -

via_agp                 7240  -

agpgart                27692  -

pdc202xx_old           13892  -

```

----------

## kwenspc

ah oué en effet...   :Confused: 

il doit te manquer un truc dans ton nyau, je vois pas quoi là à brpule pourpoint mais c'ets sûr tu as dû oublier quelques chose...

bon parait que le 2.6.9 est pas génial du tout (y en a memechez qui ça fait freezer la bécane!!!)

essais le 2.6.8

----------

## Dais

Euh non, j'avais déjà ce problème (alsa) avec la 2.6.8 ..

pour la colonne de droite, je pense juste que c'est modutils qui n'est pas installé (et qui ne peut pas à cause de module-init-tools qui le bloque o_O)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

le rc-script alsasound n'affiche pas de messages d'erreur ?

----------

## Dais

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> le rc-script alsasound n'affiche pas de messages d'erreur ?

 

Non, c'est vraiment étrange .. et comme je l'ai dit, j'ai du son, mais pas  forcément avec alsa (cf mplayer qui veut seulement me laisser changer le volume via oss .. enfin l'émulation d'oss par alsa o_O)

----------

## kwenspc

oui mais attend c'est normal, la compatibilité oss dans alsa a été laissé car justement certains programme n'implemente pas l'acces à alsa et possède toujours les bon vieux accès aux devices oss...

enfin je ne sais pas si mplayer peut prendre autre chose mais ce doit être ça.

----------

## Dais

Bah vu qu'il est compilé avec un use flag +alsa et qu'il te propose le choix de mettre alsa (entre autres choix esound, oss, etc), il doit le supporter hein :p

EDIT: réinstaller module-init-tools ne change rien, toujours pas d'info dans la colonne "used by" du lsmod ...

----------

## kwenspc

oui c sur il le supporte...bon je vois pas d'où vient ton pb mais je parierais sur un truc manquant dans le kernel.

----------

## Dais

la question est "quoi" .. ce problème commence à m'énerver pas mal depuis le temps que je l'ai ..

----------

## guilc

Simple question comme ça :

Ta sound blaster, ça serait pas une montée en OEM dans un Dell par hasard ? parceque si c'est le cas, leur SB Live n'est pas standard et ne marche tout simplement pas sous linux....

----------

## Dais

Nope, elle est standard.

----------

## Dais

Bon bah ça a l'air parti comme la dernière fois: personne qui ne peut m'aider T__T  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Trevoke

Donc tu as la sound blaster live compilee en module dans le kernel?

----------

## Dais

Voui, tout alsa en module et la EMU10K1 en module aussi. (enfin ce qui est cité plus haut pour le kernel, j'ai pas mis dummy et compagnie)

----------

## Trevoke

Bon.. emerge aumix et essaye avec ca... (y a un rc-update, tu peux sauvegarder les valeurs du mixer etc etc..)

----------

## Dais

Euh vu que j'ai du son, ça ne m'aide pas trop .. le problème c'est que certaines applications (dont mplayer) ne peuvent pas utiliser alsa directement, et qu'au boot si je mets alsa en dur, alsa ne détecte pas de carte son (alors que lspci la liste bien).

Du son, j'en ai, ce que je veux c'est régler ce problème bizarre de carte son pas vraiment détectée, ce qui doit être la cause de mon problème de mplayer notamment.

PS: j'avais aussi essayé alsaconf: là aussi il détecte ma carte son et tout se passe bien, mais ça ne règle rien pour mplayer ..

----------

## Trevoke

J'aime pas faire barbare mais.. tu peux nous donner l'output de juste "mplayer" stp?

----------

## Dais

euh .. tu pourrais être plus explicite s'il te plait ? ^^;

----------

## Trevoke

bah tu lances un xterm, tu ecris "mplayer" et tu nous paste l'output... (comment je cause la France, mortel)

Example chez moi :

 *Quote:*   

> MPlayer 1.0pre4-3.3.4 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Xeon/Celeron Foster 3296 MHz (Family: 8, Stepping: 9)
> 
> Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes
> ...

 

----------

## Dais

 *Quote:*   

> MPlayer 1.0pre4-3.3.4 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon Thunderbird 1209 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 2)
> 
> Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes
> ...

 

----------

## Trevoke

Pardon, je m'engageais visiblement sur le mauvais chemin. Y a un genre specifique d'applications qui marchent pas? Tu as une liste? Tu as arts installe? Tu es sous KDE?

----------

## Dais

Bah depuis ma réinstall, je ne me rappelle que de mplayer qui a ce problème. Auparavant, j'avais dû trifouiller pour faire fonctionner le son sous gnome mais cette fois j'ai pas eu ce problème.

Sinon oui arts est installé car j'avais mis kde (enfin kdebase kdelibs kdeutils et kdemultimedia), mais vu que finalement je suis sous fluxbox .. je vais peut-être virer kdemultimedia

----------

